# Is this a good first pistol?



## Laffer (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi all,

As the titles says, I'm planning on buying my first pistol. After much research, I decided on the Sig P226. It seems to have some of the best characteristics of most pistol designs, all combined into one. Not to mention being well made, and reliable. 9mm seems to be the cheapest caliber to practice with, which is also a bonus.

I had a chance to try out various other types of pistol at a range, such as a glock, 1911, and an older colt revolver. At the end of it, I found I shot the Sig best, and much preferred it's grip to the others.

So having decided on the model of pistol, I've started looking around online for good deals.

An interesting discovery was finding out Sig's used to be made in West Germany, which is where I and my family emigrated from before the wall fell. Further reading seems to indicate they might be of higher quality as well...? Either way, I would very much prefer one from such a time period.

Narrowing it down to Sig's made in West Germany, I've found this pistol, which appears to be a decent enough price from what I can tell.

West German Sig Sauer P226 9mm w/ Night Sights : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

It seems like it would be a good starter kit to get going, since it has so many magazines and a holster already. But I'd like a second opinion on it before I 'pull the trigger' so to speak.

Any input you can offer would be much appreciated.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

I say, pull the trigger!


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

My first SIG was a 226 and I have yet to regret it.

At all . :mrgreen:


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sig pistols are as good as it gets. Since it's a used gun, test fire it at least 250 rounds. It should never malfunction.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Do it. 

Sigs are great, although there are dozens of others, in all different price ranges that would also be likely to please you, once you become more educated and experienced.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Laffer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As the titles says, I'm planning on buying my first pistol. After much research, I decided on the Sig P226. It seems to have some of the best characteristics of most pistol designs, all combined into one. Not to mention being well made, and reliable. 9mm seems to be the cheapest caliber to practice with, which is also a bonus.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you did your homework, found what you want and made a wise choice.


----------

